# Laptop HP Compaq 615 defekt/reparieren?



## TechGuru (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo und guten Tag PCGH-Community,
Ich habe heute einen anscheinend defekten Laptop bekommen.
Das Modell ist das HP Compaq 615.
Leider fehlt mir kurzfristig eine Festplatte im benötigten Format.
Wenn ich den Laptop einschalte, gehen die Lichter der Wifi/On/Off-Knöpfe an, die Lüfter drehen auf, aber selbst nach Minuten, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, vllt wegen fehlender HDD.
Der Laptop startet nur wenn ich direkt am Strom bin.
Wenn ich mit Akku versuche zu booten passiert gar nichts.
Wenn ich den Laptop zum Laden anschliesse, aber nicht anmache, so geht das Lämpchen zum Akku laden kurz an aber bleibt dann ganz aus.
Anscheinend gibt es mindestens Probleme mit dem Akku.

Ich hoffe jemand kann Tipps, Anregungen etc. liefern, um den Laptop zu reparieren und defekte Teile zu finden.

Danke und Gruß MrOverClocker 

Edit:
Wenn ich eine HDD habe, gibt es neue Infos.


----------



## TechGuru (23. Juni 2013)

Update:
So, jetzt habe ich eine passende HDD gefunden und eingebaut, aber es passiert das gleiche wie ohne HDD.
Lichter und Lüfter gehen an, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
Ich habe die HDD während diesem Zustand, entfernt, aber der laptop "läuft" einfach weiter.
Möglicherweise ist etwas am Mainboard defekt?
Alle Hinweise, Tipps oder ähnliche Erfahrungen werden gesucht.

Gruß MrOverClocker


----------



## Driftking007 (23. Juni 2013)

Wo hast du den her ? ... kannst du ihn zurück geben? ... Kann vieles sein, so wie ich HP kenne, ist es das einfachste das ding wegzuwerfen und was neues zu kaufen, was nicht von HP ist


----------



## TechGuru (23. Juni 2013)

Den wollte meine Schwester wegwerfen, aber ich dachte, das man da vielleicht noch etwas retten kann.
Sonst verkaufe ich Einzelteile, wie Ram, aber erst will ich versuchen ihn zu reparieren.


----------



## TechGuru (24. Juni 2013)

So, nachdem ich bestimte Tests durchgeführt habe, und im Internet geforscht habe, bin ich sicher, dass das Mainboars defekt, oder teilweise kaputt ist.
Gibt es bekannte Fehlerquellen auf Mainboards von Notebooks allgemein, oder speziell bei HP und der Compaq Serie?


----------



## cultraider (24. Juni 2013)

Hatte den gleichen kannst du nur noch für paar Kröten bei ebay vertickern.isn mb defekt


----------



## TechGuru (24. Juni 2013)

Ok, kann ich dann verbasteln oder ram oder cpu als defekt verkaufen...


----------



## cultraider (24. Juni 2013)

Richtig hab meinen noch für 50euro komplett wegbekommen vor knapp nem Jahr


----------



## TechGuru (24. Juni 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. Juni 2013)

Bevor du ihn verkaufst würde ich noch folgendes probieren:
-externen Monitor anschließen
-sämtliche Stromquellen (NT, Akku, Bios-Batterie) entfernen und 1-2 Minuten den Power-Knopf halten, dann nochmal probieren
-offenen Aufbau probieren


----------



## TechGuru (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn so n Led 5 mal blinkt, ist das Mainboard defekt, so wie bei diesem Laptop.
Auseinanderbauen wollte ich ihn sowieso...


----------

